# Stockage iCloud



## lsrhtz (6 Février 2021)

Bonjour, 

je viens d’acheter 50go de stockage iCloud. Il m’en reste actuellement 41 et lorsque je veux télécharger mes photos restantes sur iCloud (600 photos) on me dit que le stockage est plein. Quelqu’un sait comment faire?

sachant que 1500 photos prennent actuellement 3,2go de place..


----------



## ericse (7 Février 2021)

Bonjour,
Tu es sur iPhone, iPad, Mac, PC ?...
Et que veux-tu dire par "lorsque je veux télécharger mes photos restantes sur iCloud" ? Tu peux faire une capture du message d'erreur ?


----------

